# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Quán trà ngon và rẻ

## 24hvang.com.vn

_"Nhẹ nâng một chén trà Thiền_  _ Bình tâm nhìn khói ưu phiền thoảng bay_  _Cuộc đời - một giấc mộng say_  _Trăm năm nhìn lại... Mới hay... Vô thường !"_  _Sau  những bận rộn hối hả của cuộc sống, những phút giây bình an, thư thái  trở nên vô cùng ý nghĩa để mỗi chúng ta tìm lại chính mình, để tinh thần  thoải mái và lấy lại năng lượng cho một ngày làm việc mới. Để tìm kiếm  những thời khắc tĩnh tâm, nhẹ nhàng đó, một địa điểm rất được những  người yêu trà, các bạn trẻ yêu thích tìm đến – đó chính là Tri Âm Trà._  __ _Đến Tri Âm Trà  hít thật sâu hương thơm dịu nhẹ của từng tách trà, nhâm nhi vị trà  thơm, ngon, bổ dưỡng sẽ giúp bạn lấy lại tinh thần sảng khoái._

 __   _Tọa lạc tại_ 102 ngõ 8A1 Phố Hoàng Ngọc Phách, Láng hạ, Đống Đa, Hà nội_, Tri Âm Trà sở hữu một không gian trà thật nhẹ nhàng, sâu lắng mang chút hơi hướng của phật giáo với nhạc thiền._

 __   _Tri Âm Trà  với thiết kế mộc mạc, mang phong cách trà thất Việt đan xen với trà đạo  Trung Hoa sẽ là nơi đến lý tưởng cho ẩm khách muốn tìm  cho mình những  giây phút bình an, hạnh phúc trong cuộc sống với người bạn tri âm, bên  chung trà ấm nồng tình bằng hữu._

 __  __ _Tri Âm Trà  còn là nơi hội tụ thư họa của các tâm hồn yêu nghệ thuật. Trà giả có  thể  thưởng thức trà với tri âm, trong một không gian văn hóa, nghệ  thuật và cả những triết lý sống cao thượng mà cổ nhân để lại._

 __   _Đến với Tri Âm Trà bạn sẽ được thưởng thức các loại trà nổi tiếng của VN như: T_rà  Sen Ninh Hương, trà Shan Tuyết, trà Bắc Thái hảo hạng, trà Oolong Cầu  Đất, Oolong Bảo lộc…hay các loại trà  của Trung Hoa: Thiết Quan Âm, Long  Tĩnh Triết Giang, Oolong Phúc Kiến, Phổ Nhĩ…_đặc  biệt có những trà Hoa dưỡng sinh rất tốt cho sức khỏe. Với thiết kế  thoáng đạt, hệ thống wifi free, bạn có thể tìm cho mình một mỗi vị trí  khác nhau phù hợp cho mục đích công việc của mình, hay những góc khuất  giành cho những tâm hồn lãng mạn._

 __  __ _Không những thế, Tri Âm Trà  ra đời từ niềm say mê và sự am hiểu về trà đạo của người chủ quán trẻ.  Chị chủ quán muốn thành lập một Câu lạc bộ Tri âm đúng theo tên gọi của  quán “Tri Âm Trà” với mong muốn đây sẽ là nơi chia sẻ của những niềm  vui, nỗi buồn, người bạn tin tưởng để trút bầu tâm sự, người tin tưởng  bạn để gửi gắm tâm tình,... để được nghỉ ngơi thư giãn giúp tìm lại cho  mình những phút giây an lạc trong hiện tại, tránh xa những xô bồ của  cuộc sống, được thưởng thức những tình khúc vượt thời gian của :Trịnh  Công Sơn. Phạm Duy, Phú Quang…giúp chúng ta ru lại đời mình qua các ca  từ nhẹ nhàng, sâu lắng, lãng mạn mang nặng tình người._

 __  __  _“ Biết nhau khắp thiên hạ_  _Tri âm có mấy người”_  __ _Hãy đến với Tri Âm Trà  trải  lòng mình trong  không gian bình yên lãng mạn để để chúng ta có thể trở  về với bản tánh nguyên sơ như chưa từng nhuốm bụi muộn phiền và bỏ lại  sau lưng những mệt mỏi, lo toan của kiếp người!_

*Tri Âm Trà -  Cho cuộc sống bình yên trở lại!*

 *Website: http://triamtra.com.vn* 



Tri Âm Trà*                      Điện thoại :  (04) 22103367 – 0966045555
                      Địa chỉ :  102 ngõ 8A1 Phố Hoàng Ngọc Phách, Láng hạ, Đống Đa, Hà nội

*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Mê quá  :love struck: 
Như là đang thưởng thức nghệ thuật vậy

----------


## kienogo

một không gian thật tuyệt cho việc thương thức trà

----------

